# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Spierklachten? Hoe werken onze spieren?

## peteroomens

Wanneer je de arm in het ellebooggewricht buigt, wordt de bovenarm dikker. Dit als gevolg van de samentrekking van een tweeledige spier, algemeen bekend als de biceps. Door te trainen kan deze spier imposant dik worden. Hij wordt tegelijkertijd ook korter. Het samentrekken van een spier noemen we *contractie*. Hoe dat precies in zijn werk gaat, kun je op talloze sites vinden. Google 'spierfysiologie'.

Wanneer ik nu mijn arm strek met de handpalm naar boven gedraaid en vervolgens hier iets zwaars in leg of aan hang, wil mijn arm nog verder strekken. Ook dan spant (o.a.) deze biceps aan, maar wordt hij niet korter en dikker. Ook dit noemen wij een contractie.

Het eerste voorbeeld noemen we een *concentrische* contractie, het tweede voorbeeld een *excentrische* contractie. Er bestaan nog 3 andere vormen, maar dat maakt deze uitleg alleen maar ingewikkeld.
Nu zijn er spieren die altijd onder spanning staan. Een voorbeeld is de kuitspier. Kijk eens naar bijgaand plaatje. 



Ons lichaamszwaartepunt (gelegen voor de tweede heiligbeenwervel) ligt niet in het midden van ons lichaam maar naar voren. Wij zijn immers een opgerichte viervoeter (homo erectus). We neigen constant voorover te vallen en 'hangen' als het ware aan onze kuitspieren. Deze zijn dus staand en lopend altijd *excentrisch* actief. Datzelfde geldt nu om dezelfde reden ook voor de spieren aan de achterzijde van het bovenbeen: de *hamstrings*. Wanneer deze spieren normaal worden gebruikt en getraind, is er niets aan de hand. Overbelasting.....de gevolgen zijn bekend.
En wat te denken van hoge hakken? De kuit wordt mooi rond, maar ook korter.....
Met andere woorden: koester je spieren.

Peter.

----------


## Nora

Bedankt voor je duidelijke uitleg!

----------

